# Hello from San Diego!



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* heatmiser. Have fun here.


----------



## vnvgunner (Nov 7, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*You come to the right place !*

:mg: I'll get the :welcome: wagon out for you !:wave:

I've been to San Diego .:wink:


----------



## Firebird_72 (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## heatmiser (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT. I grew up in North Park.:darkbeer:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

